
USS Liberty incident - evo_9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Liberty_incident
======
rbanffy
I think a sister ship (still in its cargo configuration) is docked in San
Francisco and open to visitation and cruises. The engine, even it's 19th
century tech, is quite impressive.

